# WoT spinnt



## dominikb (6. Januar 2012)

WoT lief immer auf ca. 45fps aber ab heute lauft es nur noch mit 9fps und die makierungen um die panzer sind weg (die grünen bei freunden und die roten bei feinden).


----------



## NuTSkuL (6. Januar 2012)

einfach mal löschen, sämtliche treiber aktualisieren und wieder neuinstallieren


----------



## dominikb (7. Januar 2012)

hab ich gemacht es hat sich aber nix veräandert


----------



## Danger23 (8. Januar 2012)

Hast du irgend einen Mod installiert? Vielleicht etwas bei den Ingame Einstellungen verändert? Was für Hardware hast du?


----------



## NuTSkuL (8. Januar 2012)

merkst du noch sonst irgendwelche veränderungen? hdd geschwindigkeit, bluescreens, hänger,...? hast du oc?


----------



## dominikb (8. Januar 2012)

ich habe keine mods und nix am spiel verändert

meine hardware: PhenomII x6 1090T, Radeon 6950(msi), GA-890GPA-UD3H, 4GB ram, win xp 32bit

in letzter zeit habe ich öfter das sich der pc aufhängt dann werden beide bildschirme schwarz und dann kommt eine meldung von VPU Recover

ich betreibe kein OC oder Undervolting


----------



## NuTSkuL (8. Januar 2012)

als erstes würd ich den grafikkarten treiber von grund auf neu drauf packen. evtl könntest du auch probeweise die taktraten ein wenig heruntersetzen.

wenn dies dann nix helfen sollte probier es mal mit jeweils nur einem ram modul.
dann würde sich zeigen, ob eines der module den fehler produziert.

deine temps (besonders von der GPU) sind in ordnung, oder?

OT:
warum benutzt du eig XP? besonders in der 32bit version? da stehen dir ja jetzt bloß ca.3GB RAM zur verfügung


----------



## Danger23 (8. Januar 2012)

Ok, VPU - Recovery ist mal nicht so gut. Das heißt das Problem liegt bei deiner Grafikkarte. Checke die Temperaturen der Grafikkarte wie NuTSkuL schon geschrieben hat.
Schau dir mal den Grafikkartenlüfter an ob dieser sehr stark verschmutzt ist. Wenn ja dann entferne den Staub.


----------



## dominikb (8. Januar 2012)

ich habe die treiber neu drauf gepacht ohne veränderrung meine temp sind alle niedrig 

ich hatte damals nicht so viel geld und da habe ich win xp bekommen aber bald kommt win 7

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 08.01.2012 um 13:02 ----------

ich habe den ekl peter und der hält die gpu bei 48grad


----------



## NuTSkuL (8. Januar 2012)

ich weiß zwar nicht genau, was den vpu fehler alles produzieren kann, allerdings wär es auch bei mir nicht das erste mal, dass der ram n fehler von der graka erzeugt.

wie gesagt...jeden ram modul mal einzeln probieren

mit den taktraten das könntest du halt auch mal probieren. vlt läuft sie ja plötzlich aus irgendeinem grund nicht mehr stabil


----------



## dominikb (8. Januar 2012)

als ich ein RAM modul herausgenomen habe fuhr der pc nicht mehr hoch als ich aber das andere herausgenomen habe lief er ohne probleme

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 08.01.2012 um 13:16 ----------

WoT lauft aber nicht besser

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 08.01.2012 um 13:19 ----------

sry leuft


----------



## NuTSkuL (8. Januar 2012)

also mit dem modul, wo er hoch gefahren war, läuft alles wieder?


----------



## dominikb (8. Januar 2012)

ja ich habe die taktraten der graka gesenkt und es geht wieder 

so neues ram ist bestellt kommt morgen

danke für alles

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 08.01.2012 um 13:31 ----------

ja er läuft

---------- Posting hinzugefügt am 08.01.2012 um 13:32 ----------

mit eimem modul und abgesengten takt


----------



## NuTSkuL (8. Januar 2012)

freut mich, wenn man jemanden glücklich machen kann


----------



## Blacky0407 (11. Februar 2012)

Bis jetzt gabs bei mir noch keine probs außer ab und zu mal nen Netzwerkfehler, auch heute nicht. schau mal , ob nicht doch Hardwareprobleme vorliegen!


----------

